# Just picked up this gem, new to the Audi foums.



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to show you the 86 Coupe GT I picked up, its a little rough around the edges but with a little work it'll be in tip top shape. I pre-apologize for asking questions that have been asked 100 times...I'm jumping ship from the MK3 forums to here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice find! Welcome to Fourtitude.

I have an '84 4000 quattro and am a big fan of the B2s.

How do you like it?


----------



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

Right now it,s not road worthy. needs exhaust put on and floors patched, seems to ride nice (took it around the block). It does need a few things...Do you know if theres a fuel sending unit in these? The fuel doesn't read past half, and thats the first thing I can think of.


----------



## Spike00513 (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome.
Looks great. What made you pick a B2? How'd you find it?

All I know is the B6 A4, so I'm curious how other Audis are (namely old ones) in terms of ownership experience.
For example, if you have a problem with a Honda Civic, anybody can fix it (for cheap), parts are cheap, and it's simple. 1930 Bugatti Type 41 Royale, not so much..
Hopefully it's easy to work on, reliable, and parts are not crazy expensive. I've heard the URS4's are that way, along with being easy to upgrade performance on (bigger turbo, etc.)

Any plans?


----------



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I stumbled upon this on Craigslist, and for how much he was asking it was to hard to pass up. What made me choose it? Well I wanted to get back into a German car, when I sent this link to a buddy of mine he basically pressured me into buying it. And I always dug the 80's Quattro and this is the closest thing to it that I'll ever be able to own. As for parts, idk yet, I know performance parts are hard to come by. and the fuel sending unit is discontinued.
So Come warm weather my buddy and I start work on her to get her road worthy, just a couple underside rust patches and the exhaust put on. Then source some body panels cause of bad bondo work and a cross eyed moron who put hood pins in that were drilled ****-eyed.


----------



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

JonahD_1985 said:


> Well, I stumbled upon this on Craigslist, and for how much he was asking it was to hard to pass up. What made me choose it? Well I wanted to get back into a German car, when I sent this link to a buddy of mine he basically pressured me into buying it. And I always dug the 80's Quattro and this is the closest thing to it that I'll ever be able to own. As for parts, idk yet, I know performance parts are hard to come by. and the fuel sending unit is discontinued.
> So Come warm weather my buddy and I start work on her to get her road worthy, just a couple underside rust patches and the exhaust put on. Then source some body panels cause of bad bondo work and a cross eyed moron who put hood pins in that were drilled ****-eyed.


I can't believe the censored that....ok...."chicken"-eyed, lol


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Nice score. Looks like you're in New England, so hope to see it in person on the road some time! :thumbup:


----------



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

robbyb413 said:


> Nice score. Looks like you're in New England, so hope to see it in person on the road some time! :thumbup:


It'll be at Wolfsgart. and should be road ready come warm weather.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

JonahD_1985 said:


> It'll be at Wolfsgart. and should be road ready come warm weather.


Well I don't know where this Wolfsgart is but have fun with the car. See you on the road some time. :thumbup:


----------



## JonahD_1985 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wolfsgart is in Essex, VT. Its usually the last weekend in July


----------

